# Counterpoint exercise



## ido66667 (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't think this is worth of being called a composition, but I just wanted to share this one minute thingy, any advice welcome:
Press Here
Sheet in MusicXML:
Press Here


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ido66667 said:


> I don't think this is worth of being called a composition, but I just wanted to share this one minute thingy, any advice welcome:
> Press Here
> Sheet in MusicXML:
> Press Here


I find this links always a bit scary.....


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

The score link was computer code and the audio link could not be played by my browser.


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

Vasks said:


> The score link was computer code and the audio link could not be played by my browser.


To open the score link you can save the result as file and than you can open it with most of music notation software applications.

I listened the audio record with help of Opera. Perhaps you need to install Adobe Flash player to listen it, but I'm not sure.

P.S. I downloaded the audio record as file (*.ogg). And I opened this file with Windows Media Player. But it is not a standard task for this application (it needs to install special codecs).


----------



## ido66667 (Aug 29, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I find this links always a bit scary.....


Just google drive. I myself always hover on links like this with the mouse to know where they lead.


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

I think that using of soundcloud.com is more better idea for placing of compositions


----------

